# Kitten Followed me home.



## davelasc87

So yesterday I was walking home from visiting my aunts house and it was pouring. As I was walking I heard the most pitiful mew coming from behind me. When I turned around I saw the skinniest, wettest kitten I had ever laid eyes on. I felt very sorry for her but I already had a cat and there was no way my landlady would ever let me have another, so I just kept walking. When I turned back around I noticed it was still following me despite the rain and the very steep hills. This kitten followed me for 4 miles to my house and walked right up to my door and just looked up at me purring the entire time. My heart went out to her so I scooped her up and took her inside and dried her off with a towel and gave her some food and water. My cat was very thrilled to have a kitten in the house and he spent hours grooming her. After a few hours I was finally able to see that this kitten was about 2 months old and she was a female. The thing that struck me the most was how thin she is. Since yesterday I have cleaned her up and her long coat is not clear of mats and is silky smooth. The greatest news is that my landlady has given me permission to keep her. It's been a while since I have had a kitten and this one needs extra care to get back into shape. She has a vets appointment for Monday for a checkup but until then how should I go about taking care of her? Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I would free feed her soft KITTEN food. DMG liquid vitamins by Vetri Science would help boost its immue system. I give goats milk from Traders Joes helps put weight on too.

Youll want to give a couple rounds of Panacur to deworm your new addition. It was to sweet the way your cat took to your kitten. 

A name yet? Pictures? Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## BoBear

Congrats!

Reminds me of the old cat I had for 19 years. I came home one day and he was sitting on my doorstep. When I opened the door he darted in. I gave him a two-way ticket to the vet office and he stayed with me ever since. I never once regretted having him. You might have an amazing companion there and some people say that these things happen for a reason. Enjoy the little gal!


----------



## BotanyBlack

^^ I agree 4 miles is a long way for a kitten to follow you home. Your older cat sounds like my Sherbert, He would groom and generally parent any kitten that came into the house, you should be happy your cat decided to skip the long intros. I assume your older one is up to date on vaccines. This kitty must have a special place with you as things worked out. Glad you Landlord agreed. 

Congrats on the new lil one. We await pics and a name.


----------



## catloverami

I love your story of this little kitty following you for 4 miles...amazing! Yes nothing happens witout a reason. One older kitty followed my kid's home, but it was only a mile or so and become a much loved pet. It's probably too late now and you likely didn't think of it, but it's always wise when you have a new kitty off the street that it should be isolated and really not come in contact with your other cat. You never know what it might be carrying....it might have Feline Leukemia or ringworm or some other thing and could pass it to your resident cat. It's quite unusual that a male cat will take on, groom and look after a kitty so fast. So hope you got lucky here and that the vet gives girl kitty a very close inspection and does some blood tests. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## AfWife29

Just goes to show that more often than not, our kitties end up adopting us!
I would agree with the other poster about keeping her seperate just in case she is carrying anything contageous.
Good luck at the vet on Monday, looking forward to hearing an update.


----------



## DebbieB

That is so sweet of your other cat to take time grooming her. Good luck with your new addition. Any ideas of a name for her?


----------



## Kaydeez

Awe so cute! She's lucky she found someone who's nice enough to take her in


----------



## BillDawg

I can't blame you for taking her in and this is a truly amazing story


----------



## thornie

So awesome to hear that your other cat was delighted as you were with the new addition!


----------



## Tryska

Aww. I want a kitten story like that. Bless. I'm so glad y'all found each other and found a way to make it work.


----------



## lissa218

That was really kind of you to take her in, and I'm so glad it worked out that your landlady is letting you keep her! And very sweet your adult cat took to her so quickly. It's good that you are taking her to the vet as soon as possible, crossing my fingers that she is in good health


----------



## CloudReader

I'm so glad your landlady let you keep her - what an awesome story!


----------



## Lenkolas

What a great story. Can't wait to see pics! Congratulations, a kitten has chosen you :love2

I hope everything goes fine at the vet, I totally agree with catloverami about the close inspection and blood tests. 

Some high protein - recovery food (like hill's prescription a/d, which is by no means the very best regarding ingredients but it does help recover a malnourished kitten, as many people here and myself can tell you) could help. And some warmth -maybe a heating pad or a hot water bottle, and lots of love!! which I'm sure she's already getting :love2

good luck!


----------



## Salt and Peppy

It's great that you took her in! Now, she needs to know this is her home. You can buy her a cat bed, or just fold up a blanket for her to sleep on. My cats will sleep in different places throughout the day, but they always go back to the same two or three places, regularly. Also, your kitten needs kitten food. You shouldn't allow her to eat the older cat's food. You can still give her a little milk, but try to keep it from your older cat. There is a product called "CatSip" that is great for cats of all ages. Mine love it! Good luck with your little rascall.


----------

